# iGadgitz Paperwhite Cover - it's a stand and a handheld and so much more



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

After sharing my initial thoughts that the Paperwhite is so teeny, I got a cover that takes all my size concerns and makes them into a good thing.  This iGadgitz Paperwhite Cover was firstly $15. (Hurray!) The kindle is held in with hardened leather clamps. It has a strap to hold the cover open, a stand to prop it up to read and, best of all, a hand strap to allow me to hold it without having to bother with actually holding on to it .... with less than 24hrs playing with it, I'm liking it ....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool!  It looks very well made Geoffrey!  The topstitching is impressive.  Love the color.

Betsy


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

This is a most interesting cover.  I love my PW but sometimes my fingers hurt and I can't hold it well.  This should do the trick.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That is neat. My marware with back strap doesn't have the auto wake, I do miss that with my PW1. This one does have that feature. I think if I get the PW2, I know what cover to look at for it.


----------



## peaceridge (Mar 24, 2013)

How does the cover open?  Top to bottom or side to side?  I have one that opens top to bottom and hate it - I'd really like one that opens side to side (like a book) and has a stand.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

It opens on the bottom .... 

I have a cover for my original Fire made by Speck that opens like a book and has a stand - but I think I got it at Target and not online ....


----------



## peaceridge (Mar 24, 2013)

Geoffrey said:


> It opens on the bottom ....
> 
> I have a cover for my original Fire made by Speck that opens like a book and has a stand - but I think I got it at Target and not online ....


Thanks - there are several around, but none that fit the PW - I'll look at Target as I haven't checked them yet.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I have had one of iGadgitz' hard shell cases for my Touch for two years now, and it's been both well made and durable. Wouldn't hesitate to buy another of their products--looks like that cover is a terrific purchase at a great price!


----------



## Tia K (Sep 28, 2013)

Geoffrey said:


> After sharing my initial thoughts that the Paperwhite is so teeny, I got a cover that takes all my size concerns and makes them into a good thing.  This iGadgitz Paperwhite Cover was firstly $15. (Hurray!) The kindle is held in with hardened leather clamps. It has a strap to hold the cover open, a stand to prop it up to read and, best of all, a hand strap to allow me to hold it without having to bother with actually holding on to it .... with less than 24hrs playing with it, I'm liking it ....


Good one. looks tough tho. i might order one if i find a different color.


----------

